# I'm Out



## Bill Gibbons (Nov 16, 2011)

I do not know why my post was deleted, but I merely wanted to hire some good people from South Africa to give them an opportunity to work and live in Canada. I know that many would welcome that opportunity, considering how much more difficult life has become for so many good people there. 

However, as this appears to have displeased a Moderator, I will respectfully withdraw from this forum permanently.

Bill Gibbons, principal


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

shees Bill, and I thought, from the title , that you were talking about the closet.
no offence meant, but most of this BB is inbound and trying to justify it.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Bill Gibbons said:


> I do not know why my post was deleted, but I merely wanted to hire some good people from South Africa to give them an opportunity to work and live in Canada. I know that many would welcome that opportunity, considering how much more difficult life has become for so many good people there.
> 
> However, as this appears to have displeased a Moderator, I will respectfully withdraw from this forum permanently.
> 
> ...


Rule 11, advertising not allowed Bill Gibbons.


Sorry


----------

